# US Army "Twister"



## MAJOR_Baker (10 Sep 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of the US Army experimental "twister" Vehicle?  I saw a model of it today at TACOM.  It was quite interesting, wheeled vehicle (6x6, I think) which had a cannon or other main gun mounted in a small turret.  I also saw a "Heavy" MBT with a 150 or 155mm main gun, it looked like an oversized M-26 Pershing.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (30 Dec 2004)

Never heard of it.


----------



## bossi (31 Dec 2004)

Did it look anything like this?

http://www.amphibiousvehicle.net/amphi/L/twisterspecial/twister.html


----------



## bossi (5 Jan 2005)

It sure looks keen:


----------

